# Kibble or canned? What do you feed?



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi all, 
I'm a new first time golden owner, and have been trying to absorb as much info as possible from you all. I've been wondering lately if you believe kibble or canned food is the way to go? From observation alone it seems like a lot do go the kibble route, I'm wondering why specifically this is? Looking forward to hearing your input! Thanks!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I've read that canned food is higher in fat, but I've never actually used it. Opening cans sounds like a nuisance. We use kibble and home-cooked.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I feed a mostly raw diet, with kibble once a week or so. Canned food would be expensive to feed a large breed dog as the sole source of food.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

I believe raw is the way to go  That is how we will feed a new puppy, our bridge boy was fed kibble, and can on occasion.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Another vote for raw here.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I feed my dogs Now Fresh (kibble). Goldens are prone to obesity and canned food is sometimes much higher in fat. Make sure to choose a large breed puppy food. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kibble. Canned is expensive and I think it is bad for their teeth. I might sometimes add a couple of tablespoons of canned as a topper, but not often.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

We started with Orijen however have now migrated to a mix of raw and home cooked.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

I feed my dog mainly kibble (Annamaet Extra) but once a day I add either The Honest Kitchen to his food or some freeze dried raw which he loves!


----------



## rotornancy (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments. I fed my Lacy, who is at Rainbow Bridge now, raw. She loved it but also loved Blue Buffalo. I am getting a puppy soon and plan on feeding her a mix of raw and Blue. Thanks again.


----------



## Juliacat (Oct 8, 2015)

Canned is WAAAAAY more expensive as you're paying a lot for the water. I feed it to my cats anyway b/c I'm paranoid about kidney trouble, but my cats don't eat that much. It would cost a fortune to feed exclusively canned food to a dog. Dogs usually drink all the water they need and their systems are less sensitive than cats', so it seems they do fine on kibble.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I feed a mix of two kibbles (Costco Organic and Dick Van Patten limited no grain) and home cooked....The mix is like a half to one cup kibble and the home cooked mix which contains the usual legumes, sweet potato, green beans and perhaps some oatmeal.

They get a vitamin once or twice a week just in case it helps some.

Best of luck.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Longtime kibble feeder here. I know it is properly balanced nutrition, and as Tahnee mentioned, better for their teeth.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Kibble here too. Much more bang for your buck.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Eh... sharing for fun.

Backstory is I went to church this morning for a few hours, came home and crashed... and so the dogs didn't have their breakfast. It's not huge deal when they miss a meal (especially 88# Jacks who needs to lose 10 pounds!). When they miss a meal like that, I usually add a 1/2 cup of kibble or sometimes they get a can of food in addition to their regular 1 cup kibble for supper. 

So this basically was their supper today... not an everyday thing by any means. 



















^^^ The above is really the only canned food I will do. I like these because it doesn't have a lot of extra stuff (meaning additives). The chicken especially is meat and bones (the bones are soft). 

The kibble currently is 1/2 cup of earthborn natural for both dogs... Jacks gets 1/2 cup low fat PP food added to that. Bertie gets 1/2 cup PP Performance added to that. 

As you can see - they are given separately to the dogs. I don't put junk on top of kibble - when I give my dogs their bowls of kibble - I expect them to eat it without me bribing them. 

I don't really just stick to one brand when feeding my dogs. They have cast iron stomachs + there's quite a few good brands out there. 

And... for fun, will share a video that I did today for chuckles...  My dogs are separated in the video because Jacks finishes his food ASAP whereas Bertie is a more meandering eater. If both dogs were in the same room with this very high value meal (kibble is totally different), Jacks will frantically devour his food and then dive into Bertie's food - and Bertie will back off and let him.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I fed my two pups large breed puppy kibble. Vet said it was designed for them not to grow too fast. I trust her. Now they are a little older they get a moist and meaty on occasion and kibble made by Fromm daily. Important to look at ingredients.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

